# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 20.05.2013 - 27.05.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *31*, суммарный объем архивов: *380* мб Извлечено файлов: *523*, суммарный объем: *806* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *270* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *10*, в частности:
 x:\programs\avc\avc.exe - Trojan.Win32.Menti.oicn c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\screensaverpro.scr - Worm.Win32.Luder.sfr c:\windows\syswow64\sysfiles\rfusclient.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RMS.x c:\windows\syswow64\sysfiles\rutserv.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RMS.aa g:\cgredbdhghemxqu.exe - Worm.Win32.Luder.sfr c:\windows\adobe flash\adobe.exe - Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipw c:\windows\adobe flash\adobe.exe - Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipy c:\progra~3\mozilla\hkujafl.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agentb.aakp c:\users\дима\appdata\roaming\nightupdate\svchost.  exe - Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Gbod.dh c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\jvvhbjse\dihbfsds.exe - Trojan.Win32.Inject.fmnh Ожидают классификации: *243*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

